# dowel holes in spindles



## markalbert (Apr 9, 2011)

I need to drill dowel holes in the ends of some spindles. Any suggestions for a jig that would help me do this accurately again and again?


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

The barrel of the spindle or the end of the spindle?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could make a makeshift horizontal borer out of an electric drill. You would have to make a cradle to hold the drill that can clamp it to the bench so that the drill bit is parallel to the bench. 

Then however high the bit is off the bench make a sliding board to hold the spindle so it lines up with the end of the bit, and you can slide it forward and aft without it diverting, by having side guides. Then you turn on the drill, lock the trigger, and slide the spindle into the drill bit...drill the hole...and slide it back out.

With the drill in place, and the channel or trough, or whatever you call the sliding spindle holder, you can do one after another. Sounds kind of crude, but it works.












 







.


----------

